# Eldar colour scheme



## Lord_Anonymous (Oct 13, 2010)

Im thinking of using this colour scheme for my units and adapting it for vehicles, i think that it would look awesome on a unit like rangers or maybe a fire prism but i would like to know what others think before i go for it.

So post your opinion, is it good, bad, to grey, to hard... Cheers'


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it would look great, but it would be very difficult unless you are a very good painter. Also this is in the wrong section, it should be in modelling and painting,


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah that looks really good, but really hard to pull off. I like the Warlock in that more then the Guard but I can see how it would fit the units you mentioned nicely.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Certainly would look very good.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the warlock but dislike the wraithguard. All it looks like is a faded Iyanden color scheme. Should be easy enough to pull off.


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks absolutely awesome. Id say go for it


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The faces on the wraithguard are kinda spooky, that must of have taken you a long time! but yes, this is in the wrong section.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

this looks awesome go for it


----------

